# New attached single garage build



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello!

I have always wanted a house with a garage but when I was looking for a house over a year ago it became apparent I would have to compromise on the garage.

I bought a place with space for a attached garage.


After watching all the fantastic garage treads appear on here I thought I would try and document an attached one as I didn't find many for attached. It is 3m wide and 6m long with a hip on the front on the roof and flat at the rear. Also cavity walled construction so will be good for a conversion should any future owners wish to.

The house has needed a lot of work so the garage has been delayed a bit but now it is required as it will allow me to start the kitchen and move fridge etc into it temporarily.

The builder broke up the drive and started digging foundations in between Christmas and New Year.


Pouring foundations was pretty quick with one of these!


As was removing the soil and rubble with this!


Even with the iffy weather the structure has popped up quite quickly over the last week or so



Yesterday the scaffolding went up and a big chunk of brickwork


Today was the carpenters turn. The made a good start on the roof in bitter wind


Further updates to come. Adam


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

brilliant cant wait to see it finished.

it will definitely add value to the property so a wise investment, unlike some garage builds on here which there is more garage than garden lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking pretty good so far, it's a shame the surrounding fencing is at an angle otherwise you could now be building a double garage. :car:


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks very much. 

Yeah a double would have been amazing but I did go as wide as possible while keeping a small gap down the side so I dont always have to go through the garage.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Great progress on this! Looks like its going to be up in no time!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

This is so much like we're wanting to do can't wait to see it finished


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Shaun306 (Apr 21, 2013)

Any space is great to have.....and speaking from experience, the more space you have the more rubbish you find to put in it  looks great though and suits the house


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, can't beat putting the baby away at night (car)


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

What are doing about the flue from the combi boiler? I'm about to start my attached double garage extension on my bungalow and I had a new boiler situated I'm my loft as the old boiler vented out of the gable end where the new garage is going.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Great progress, and Fair play on the builders working over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks great looking to buy next year or 2 with in mind to do a similar thing out of interest how much is the build if you dont mind me asking ? Thank .


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sean15 said:


> What are doing about the flue from the combi boiler? I'm about to start my attached double garage extension on my bungalow and I had a new boiler situated I'm my loft as the old boiler vented out of the gable end where the new garage is going.


The plan is to just put a 90 on it and exit it through a roof tile vent. He did mention a flexible flue though which I'm not sure on. I am going to look what Worcester bosch officially offer. Actually looking at my boiler flue instructions I might need to go out horizontally! Hmmm Ill need to chat this over again with him, thanks for the reminder!



Kev.O said:


> Great progress, and Fair play on the builders working over the Christmas holidays.


I was impressed with that too!! I was away at my parents avoiding the mud 



D7ntk said:


> Looks great looking to buy next year or 2 with in mind to do a similar thing out of interest how much is the build if you dont mind me asking ? Thank .


Dont mind at all. I had a few quotes for 20k region which I couldnt believe! That is fully finished extension money imo. Finally found the current builder who is £12k. That is not including main door or electrics. Still dont really know if its high or low but its an amount Im fairly happy with given the cavity wall construction and more aesthetically pleasing but more costly roof.

Hopefully may have some pictures of a tiled roof come the end of this week :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Now all you have to do is lose the wall,grass,shrubs etc (Keep the hedge on the left) , And block pave the whole front

Good choice to go with a pitched roof


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

thestig84 said:


> The plan is to just put a 90 on it and exit it through a roof tile vent. He did mention a flexible flue though which I'm not sure on. I am going to look what Worcester bosch officially offer. Actually looking at my boiler flue instructions I might need to go out horizontally! Hmmm Ill need to chat this over again with him


I'm not an expert on these things but is that not going to vent right to where your upstairs landing window is. Maybe have to be a certain distance away, specially if the window is open. Looks like fun and games rerouting the drain pipes and waste pipes on the gable end of house.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

looking good but how come you didn't use full space by building out on the angle


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> Now all you have to do is lose the wall,grass,shrubs etc (Keep the hedge on the left) , And block pave the whole front
> 
> Good choice to go with a pitched roof


I will be making it a drive of some sorts. Was just thinking of hard standing mind you. Thanks, really glad I went with pitch now too.



Sean15 said:


> I'm not an expert on these things but is that not going to vent right to where your upstairs landing window is. Maybe have to be a certain distance away, specially if the window is open. Looks like fun and games rerouting the drain pipes and waste pipes on the gable end of house.


I think it will be horizontal and exit out the back now so no window issue. The garage stops short of all the pipes so no issues rerouting. Didnt go full length as I wanted access around the side without having to go through the garage.



stoke st said:


> looking good but how come you didn't use full space by building out on the angle


Never entered my thoughts. Just wanted a standard shaped garage. I am sure that would have brought planning issues and definitely cost more. This is quite enough space and spend for me right now!


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Update on the garage. Roof is looking good, nice to see the tiles on there.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice new drive next


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

Great build matey it's bringing back memories of mine. I don't miss all the mess through winter lol.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

lejenko said:


> Great build matey it's bringing back memories of mine. I don't miss all the mess through winter lol.


I have read yours, looks fantastic! I dont think I will be going for such a high quality finish! Great read and ideas though.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ohh this is really getting me on the phone with quotes, looking very good there buddy


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just an update of the latest picture. Getting there even with the unfavourable weather!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking better and better matey, almost there now 
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking really good.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you very much for the nice comments. It it practically finished now. It really gets wrapped up quickly once the brickwork is all done.

Here are a couple pictures. 



I will put a picture when I get the roller door on in the next week or so. After that it will be a while until I will have pictures of the inside (as I want it looking) as I'm away for a month and then its going to be a temporary dumping ground while I do the kitchen!


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks fantastic and im sure a great investment on your house.
how did get on with the boiler flue?


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sean15 said:


> Looks fantastic and im sure a great investment on your house.
> how did get on with the boiler flue?


Thanks. Hopefully that will be a nice bonus but mainly just looking forward to finally having my own garage!

Flue is one of the few jobs left. It will be exiting above and to the left of the back door.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Great build. I hope the 'leakster', sorry, Roadster is going in there once it's complete?


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

neilos said:


> Great build. I hope the 'leakster', sorry, Roadster is going in there once it's complete?


Haha yep, only reason for building it....to keep that dry :lol:


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was looking at a cabinet online for some storage so to help planning I tried the garage out for size with the smart in. Quite pleased with the amount of usable space still available.

I know its a small car but the door is fully open and you can still walk down the passenger side.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have done a little to the garage with a few days off. Its all still fairly temporary as I will have the flooring to do next month and the roller door still hasnt arrived!

Still waiting for flue to be moved too!

Recycled my old kitchen unit with new doors and worktop. Midway through painting with tv trail fit


Finished painting 


Hopefully door by the weekend then next update will be April.
Thanks


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

How did you fix the cabinets and tv to the thermolite blocks?


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Used these on the cabinet and the tv http://www.screwfix.com/p/fischer-h...50/92197#product_additional_details_container

Maybe going to try these for the bikes http://www.plasplugs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68_92&products_id=402
Or put the on the house wall!


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

What's happened with the boiler flue, if it's still in use you want that moved ASAP.



Cheers.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Flue is still in the old location! 
I have avoided using the heating as much as I can and am now away with work for a while so it wont be getting used (brother will be checking in for me). The builder has a key while I am away so it really should be done when I return.

I did get the door fitted yesterday so at least it is now secure while Im away. Managed it on my own for info if anyone else needs to know if its possible. Would have been much quicker with another pair of hands though!


It still needs sealant and some trim to finish it off when I am back but quite pleased with it overall


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks great i want a garage!!


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking good buddy. I am hopefully doing something similar later this year. Just out of interest, what is the length and width of this garage.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good. What paint did you use inside? Coverage looks really good.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bustanut said:


> Looking good buddy. I am hopefully doing something similar later this year. Just out of interest, what is the length and width of this garage.


It's 6m long and 3m wide. A good single size but strangely does look smaller in all the pictures!

AdamC, I used masonry paint from Aldi. It was pretty good for the price. Could probably benefit from another coat if you look closely but I think it's good enough for now.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Good update on the garage. (Before anything I am still waiting on the builder to move the flue so not using heating  He says this Thursday)

I am back from work in America and brought back 200 interlocking floor tiles from www.modutile.com

I fitted them the day I got back and today the electrics were completed. I had Richardson Electrical help me out and they were fantastic. I wanted it all neat and hidden if possible and nothing was too much trouble for them. Also really tidy which was appreciated on my new floor. This is their link if your in the South East and looking for someone www.richardsonelectrical.co







Really quite pleased with the finish. Do wish I had a few less black tiles as they do show up dust/dirt a bit more but very minor issue. I still have put a few finishing touches to come including conduit for the TV cables.

Cheers, Adam


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking nice mate, like the floor tiles, were they easy to put down?


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

chongo said:


> Looking nice mate, like the floor tiles, were they easy to put down?


Thanks. The floor tiles were really easy. They just snap together by hand. Any trimming is done with a jigsaw so pretty easy too.


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Finally got the boiler flue moved! Just need to paint round the flue entry and exit.

Also tidied up tv wires and couple bits of art work.


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

looking really good


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you.

I got a tool kit and jack for sgs engineering today. It fits in quite well. Shame it only has 2 casters wheels though, quite hard to get in and out of the gap I have.


----------

